# Stockpiling ammo Full Metal Jacket or Hollow Point?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I can see why the hollow point is so popular but I would think the full metal jacket has it's place also. Like shooting through car doors or any other kind of cover. What are you stockpiling? I been picking up both


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We did this B4, for 9mm, WIN NATO 124 gr FMJ

https://www.sgammo.com/product/winc...nato-124-grain-winchester-mil-spec-ammo-q4318


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Whatever I find a deal on. Usually lean towards FMJ for penetration with everyone having body armor these days. Can still hunt with it just have to adapt shot placement. 

The hunting comment is after the SHTF when it's for survival. Figured I better clarify that before everyone gets their undies in a bundle.

Some hollow points will have feeding issues with some weapons. So reliability is also a major concern. What good is a fancy bullet if it jams at the moment of truth?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Both have their uses, so I stock both. But I lean towards one or the other depending on what boomstick it goes in to and what I intend to do with it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Both!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I stock both, but not in even amounts.

For me it's 9:1, that is nine rounds of hardball for every hollowpoint.

Unlikely, but I might get surprised by a predator out hunting. I drop the magazine with the hardball, and insert one with Critical Defense. This assumes a lot. How close is the predator? Is a .45 ACP enough gun to drop him? Can I make the magazine exchange in time?

Of course, if I could back up and out of the exchange, I think my heart would start beating at its regular pace again...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I also stock way more FMJ than HP. I do use HP for personal carry all of the time, but rarely buy/keep for other uses. I do use 55grn HP or soft tip rounds in my AR15 8.5" pistol, as it does not generate enough velocity otherwise to get expansion on rounds.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, I use Critical Defense or Federal Guard Dog ammunition if I'm going to the mall. But I must admit, I used to love the hustle and bustle and seeing my friends. Now we have to watch where we park, keep our backs to the wall, watch exits and carry ammunition that even soldiers did not have access to.

My wife keeps wondering if we should move farther out. Smaller house, simpler life.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I reload both.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Ball for the AR although I did get some 62 grain hollowpoints that I haven't had a chance to test yet.

For my pistols I buy bonded hollowpoints, FMJ is for target practice.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Whatever is on sale.

I like a variety of everything from 100grn round nose, to 168grn Ballistic Tips and Competitive Match.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Different needs for different packages.
M1, M1A, Mosin Nagants, SKS, AKM are all military hardball. Military surplus, in fact.
My bolt action milsurps get jacketed soft points, because that is what is easiest to get.

My civilian rifles also get hunting ammo because the chances of a coyote on the property is 1,000,000 times greater than a zombie apocalypse.

Revolvers are a mix of cast lead and defensive rounds.
Autos? My 1911's get 45ACP hardball, the only 9MM I have is ex-military and shoots targets only, so whenever Ace Hardware has a sale I buy 3 or 4 boxes of whatever they have.

I stock ammo in 21 different calibers and gauges.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Both!


That is my position also.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What shoots the best (accurate). 1 hit is better than 5 misses.

I hunt a lot and like Nosler partitions and Sierra game kings. Sierra just came out with a plastic tipped game king, will have to try those.

If you want to shoot cars, get some of the black tipped. I had a friend with a junk yard who let us play with the cars going to the crusher.........


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Both.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

In a nutshell...I stock up on both...a lot depends on what gun I'll be using...JM2C


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I can see why the hollow point is so popular but I would think the full metal jacket has it's place also. Like shooting through car doors or any other kind of cover. What are you stockpiling? I been picking up both


FMJ for targets. Hollow points for work.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

FMJ for target/unlikely event I'm in a firefight in SHTF, expanding bullets for EDC/hunting


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep about 10% HP and the rest FMJ.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

